
The days are long but the decades are short – Sam Altman - vinnyglennon
http://blog.samaltman.com/the-days-are-long-but-the-decades-are-short
======
yial
This is absolutely one of my favorite posts by Sam Altman. I reference this on
bad days, when I want to try to get things in perspective. I usually share it
at some point with friends and people I am closer with perpetually...

I also cannot agree more with "14) Summers are the best."

